# A newbie question about the DEU tunic.



## BurnDoctor (5 Jun 2010)

Newly sworn in and just freshly issued my DEU.  I suspect this will all become clear to me when the tunic comes back from the tailor, but I am curious about having been issued 8 buttons (the four front, two pocket, two shoulder), but only 6 ring toggle fasteners.  Clearly, I realize that there's a reason for everything and that the DEU issue process is a well-oiled machine and that there's simple a reason for this that will become clear in time. I guess I'm just too curious to wait a week until the tunic's back to figure it out - would a seasoned, savvy member enlighten me as to how the other two buttons stay on? Thanks!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Jun 2010)

If its an army DEU, the shoulder ones are sewn on.  The others are held on with the rings.


----------

